# Regenwürmer im Schwimmteich



## Rotfeder (29. Okt. 2008)

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich,ca.80m2 saniert. Alle Steine raus und gereinigt. Am Boden ist jetzt nur blanke Teichfolie. Ich habe eine kleine Vertiefung um das Restwasser bei der Reinigung abzusaugen. In dieser Mulde sammeln sich nun ständig massenhaft Regenwürmer. Ich habe die Mulde schon 2x von den Würmern befreit. Wo kommen die ganzen Regenwürmer her?
Hat jemand das auch schon beobachtet? Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Regenwürmer im Schwimmteich*

die kommen ja bei regen an die erdoberfläche, gibt es an deinem teichrand ein gefälle so das die regenwürmer von außen sozusagen in den teich gespült werden ?


----------

